# Russkies of Kiwi, what RU-Cows you would like to be featured in here?



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Feb 21, 2021)

Ru-net users are no strangers to autists, political spergs, schizos, and other wierd individuuals who can be milked. Still, we are yet to see any Ru-cows on the forum, with the rare exceptions like Zolotse, or Reeflay happening thread.
So the question is, what Russian cows could hypothetically be featured in International segment of KF? 
I have a few suggestions of my own, but I would like to ask an opinion from the rest of Russian Kiwis in case if they are also interested in seeing sertain individuals featured here.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 21, 2021)

Do we even have enough russian speaking slavs here?

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, I like the idea, but I'd like to be sure if these threads are going to have an audience and possible future contributors. There was an attempt to create a thread on some rather infamous russian plastic surgeon, but it is still in Proving Grounds after 2 years.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Feb 21, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Do we even have enough russian speaking slavs here?
> 
> EDIT: Don't get me wrong, I like the idea, but I'd like to be sure if these threads are going to have an audience and possible future contributors. There was an attempt to create a thread on some rather infamous russian plastic surgeon, but it is still in Proving Grounds after 2 years.


Well, yeah, that's why I am asking. If it's not gonna fly why bother making a thread.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 21, 2021)

Sir Joahim Browinson III said:


> Well, yeah, that's why I am asking. If it's not gonna fly why bother making a thread.


Fair enough. My suggestion - "developer" of the visual novel "Love, Money, Rock'n'Roll". He is basically russian YandereDev. What's yours?


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Feb 21, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Fair enough. My suggestion - "developer" of the visual novel "Love, Money, Rock'n'Roll". He is basically russian YandereDev. What's yours?


I wanted to cover an ongoing YouTube war between three Cows.
Let's say it involves a Commie, Fat Schizo Keemstar, a once-famous junkie and Liberal Party of Russian Federation.

I will look into Soviet Games, if it's Ritochka you are talking about it would be a fun trip. Stuff happening around Everlasting Summer (previous project) conventions is also a goldmine.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Feb 21, 2021)

Иван Гамаз(Ivan Gamaz), for example.
There's an article about him on lurkmore wiki which is incomplete, but has plenty of information.
I, however, can't be bothered to write a post.

EDIT: thing is, that the only reason to create threads about Russian lolcows is to get international kiwis acquainted with them, cause Russian-speaking people discussing them congregate elsewhere.


----------



## Splendid (Feb 21, 2021)

Please corral up all of the people who unironically type runet in English so that I can ignore them. TY.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Feb 21, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Thing is, that the only reason to create threads about Russian lolcows is to get international kiwis acquainted with them, cause Russian-speaking people discussing them congregate elsewhere.


Well, depends on if administration is fine with "Tales from abroad" format. We could potentially gather info and horror stories about some of the Russian cows here for the sake of fun and "Cultural exchange".  Would this be ok for International though?


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 22, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Иван Гамаз(Ivan Gamaz), for example.
> There's an article about him on lurkmore wiki which is incomplete, but has plenty of information.
> I, however, can't be bothered to write a post.
> 
> EDIT: thing is, that the only reason to create threads about Russian lolcows is to get international kiwis acquainted with them, cause Russian-speaking people discussing them congregate elsewhere.


Is he even still around? Last time I've heard about him was around 8, maybe 7 years ago. I thought he died.



Sir Joahim Browinson III said:


> Stuff happening around Everlasting Summer (previous project) conventions is also a goldmine.


Oh,  this game's community is also incredibly autistic. It's like Katawa Shoujo, only 10 times worse. Also everyone who were working on that novel are cows in their own right and the history of development is full of backstabbing, even the goddamn game was released only because main artist threw a bitchfit and leaked everything they had at that point.



Sir Joahim Browinson III said:


> Well, depends on if administration is fine with "Tales from abroad" format.


I think, we better ask them to clarify that.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Feb 22, 2021)

You guys should probably make an International Clique general thread about Ruskies cows, or ask the mods to move this one to there.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Feb 22, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Is he even still around? Last time I've heard about him was around 8, maybe 7 years ago. I thought he died.


He's gone now, but he reappeared a couple of years ago and was streaming in secret from his parents.
In an interview to some vlogger he cynically admitted that this time his goal is making money and he actually managed to raise enough to buy a new PC, which he did, but he fucked up and broke the GPU while building it. He also powerleveled on stream and it was revealed that he is a scat fetishist and a pedophile:

While he was browsing through files on his computer, you could see his porno folder which has a subfolder named "kids".
On his Discord he shared his ideas for a game, which was like Sims, except when one one of the sims wants to take a shit, you can watch it happen in graphic detail.
He admitted to being aroused by pooping children, and told a story of how he went on a trip to a forest with his parents and their friends, who also took their little kid with them. At first he just played with the boy but then he suggested him to take a poop. After the boy was done, Gamaz wiped his ass and jerked off to the pile of shit.
He also streamed himself masturbating on some porn site.
Eventually, his parents caught wind of that and forced him to remove his presence off the internet again.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 22, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> He's gone now, but he reappeared a couple of years ago and was streaming in secret from his parents.
> In an interview to some vlogger he cynically admitted that this time his goal is making money and he actually managed to raise enough to buy a new PC, which he did, but he fucked up and broke the GPU while building it. He also powerleveled on stream and it was revealed that he is a scat fetishist and a pedophile:
> 
> While he was browsing through files on his computer, you could see his porno folder which has a subfolder named "kids".
> ...


Fuck, it was obvious that he is not in the right mind, but this is just... Like even back in the day he'd been caught doing degenerate stuff, but not to the point of what you've described. Thanks for the info, I guess.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 16, 2021)

Putin


----------



## Splendid (Apr 16, 2021)

Gorbachev:


----------



## Lysenko (Apr 16, 2021)

There's a cow within the russian rock community named Sergey Sokol. He's the frontman of a Russian metal band and runs a youtube "rock music blog" called _True Magician_ in which he acts like a manchild and much having nothing to do with rock music ensues. This includes making videos in front of a shoe store complaining about their return policy, e-begging, getting citations from Russian police for his internet "content," slandering well-known soviet musicians, complaining/munching about his "chronic rhinitis," LARPing, amongst other things. I think he basically makes no money but has some sort of paypig girlfriend. He has quite a following of trolls in the Russian rock/metal community.


But I will at least give it to him that he's not a bad singer.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 16, 2021)

We already have a thread on Trump or does he speak too much English to count?


----------



## Null (Apr 17, 2021)

Fair warning: One of the countries I'm looking at for long-term hosting once I expatriate is Russia. They have a federal law against publishing addresses / contact information of citizens so I'll probably have to censor that. Not sure if blocking the entire site counts.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 16, 2021)

Russian cows worthy of attention used to be discussed at lolcow, but they got replaced with trannies.
The golden age of Russian cows was 00s, and they are all irrelevant now.


----------



## Don Yagon (Sep 16, 2021)

At this point I'm so far away from mainstream russian 'net that I don't even know whoever is popular and/or cow-worthy, and I'm sure other Russian kiwis can relate to that in some capacity as well. And those who I know are rather inactive these days, Gamaz being a prime example of that. At least we already got a clique thread about VJLink and a regular English thread about Zolotse.
As said before, 2000s was a prime age of Russian cows, and many of them are documented on Lurkmore. Speaking of Lurkmore, its current admin would make a great rat king material due to his recent attempt at purging all the "problematic" content to please his clique of twitter trannies.


----------

